# Trucks for Troops R/C Benefit Race



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

5 hr. Trucks for Troops Race
August 7, 12:00p

A benefit race to send r/c cars and trucks overseas to a few lucky platoons.

Trophies to 1st, 2nd and 3rd
Raffle prizes. Each driver receives 1 raffle ticket
Register before August 1 to double your raffle tickets
Limited to 20, 4-man teams
$125 per team

AMB type transponder required
Same chassis must survive, no car swapping
Run 1 car. Any 1/10 or 1/8 scale gas or electric
Mandatory driver rotation. Swaps every 15 minutes

Register at Vertigo Raceway in person, by mail, or online at www.rcsignup.com

Individual payments by each team member OK

Visit www.vertigoraceway.com to view the full flier!!

This will be the debut race on Vertigo's new extended layout. Be one of the first to race on our upcoming 160x100, 1/4 mile off-road track.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you have any fliers made up? If you do, i will make sure some get posted up in Randy's Hobbies.

Shoot me a pm if you have some, I could print a few out.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Go to www.vertigoraceway.com and download them! TY


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Dont forget to attend this event. Bring the lawn chairs and brew as it will be a fun event. Donations for the cause will also be accepted on site if you so choose.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

/ bump


----------

